# Washington Post on Faith



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2006)

The _Washington Post_ has been promoting a dialogue "On Faith." Some of the online participants include Al Mohler, Desmond Tutu, Mohammad Khatami, Richard Mouw, Elie Wiesel, Sam Harris, Cal Thomas, and others. 

Check it out: http://newsweek.washingtonpost.com/onfaith/


----------



## Answerman (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, if only Greg Bahnsen were still alive and could attend. Better yet send them his debate with George Smith where he demonstrates that faith is the foundation of reason. Or send them J. Gresham Machen's "what is faith?" anyway, I think Al Mohler will do a good job.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2006)

Al Mohler's Latest


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2006)

Barbara Walters on Religion


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

Religious Affiliation on Capitol Hill


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Religious Affiliation on Capitol Hill



Heh... *mostly* useless info. What does "presbyterian" mean?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2007)

Anne Graham Lotz on the role of women


----------

